# Hawk repellant



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Has anyone used a repellant on a live bird so when the hawks try to pluck it, get repelled by the chemical on the feathers? One product i am thinking of : bitter apple. Thanks.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

birds preen them selves, You would need to apply it before liberation and give them bath after.
I've been recently leaning towards crows, bluejays and black birds


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not a good idea, and for the reason already mentioned. They also preen each other when paired. Besides, it may not even have any effect on a hungry hawk.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Dont hawks do a significant amount of damage with their claws anyways?


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

V-John said:


> Dont hawks do a significant amount of damage with their claws anyways?


oh my yes .....


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

hawks wouldn't even taste the bitter apple spay. There sense smell/taste is so poor.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

JasoninMN said:


> hawks wouldn't even taste the bitter apple spay. There sense smell/taste is so poor.


You're right............they probably wouldn't even taste it, and anyway, they would have already done so much damage with their talons, that it wouldn't make a difference if they did.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello PT. I think this is a ? for a falconer. The Bitter Apple cite has a product for anti feather picking: i guess for parrots: http://www.bitterapple.com/


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

hello. 
https://www.chewy.com/rooster-boost...MI-p_8xtbe6wIVMQPnCh2LKwdYEAQYAiABEgKoNfD_BwE
and 
https://www.miscota.com/birds/verse...MI-p_8xtbe6wIVMQPnCh2LKwdYEAQYBCABEgJf1fD_BwE

it works on chickens: https://www.miscota.com/birds/verse...MI-p_8xtbe6wIVMQPnCh2LKwdYEAQYBCABEgJf1fD_BwE

but does it work on birds of pray, is what i wish to know. 

is it better to let the birds get e.... alive vs a few punctures from which it can survive? And is it practical to use on flying pigeons would b my next question. i think i may b asking the wrong crowd, here. a zoo vet or a keeper may know better. many thanks for helping me save the hobby of free flying pigeons. h.


----------



## Samah (Dec 14, 2020)

I think maybe there is a whistle which make a sound that scares hawks but I don't know ?.i hope there is this kind of thing


----------



## Samah (Dec 14, 2020)

I think maybe there is a whistle which make a sound that scares hawks but I don't know ?.i hope there is this kind of thing


----------



## Aquayne (Jan 8, 2021)

Unfortunately your idea has been explored over and over again with only failure. Hawks have ruined my enjoyment of the hobby. I live in Western NC and the hawks are so thick I cant keep anything alive that is out of a cage. My neighbor raises chickens in a cage that could hold a cat. If anything gets out, it is dead. I have very bad feelings about them. They have killed every attempt I have made to have performing birds. I now only keep a few Brunner Pouters and an Old Fashion Silkie.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Aquayne said:


> Unfortunately your idea has been explored over and over again with only failure. Hawks have ruined my enjoyment of the hobby. I live in Western NC and the hawks are so thick I cant keep anything alive that is out of a cage. My neighbor raises chickens in a cage that could hold a cat. If anything gets out, it is dead. I have very bad feelings about them. They have killed every attempt I have made to have performing birds. I now only keep a few Brunner Pouters and an Old Fashion Silkie.


Hi, this is the best thing for keeping hawks away from your birds


----------

